# Plastic Brush Covers?



## JNLP

Anybody know a place to pick up some plastic brush covers? SW used to sell them but discontinued them. Probably because peoples brushes lasted 3 times as long so they were making less on brush sales?

Going to get some sheets of plastic/velcro & use a current cover as a template to just make my own. Figured I'd ask first before I wasted my time.


- Pint


----------



## tsunamicontract

I told Carter that Rustoleum needs to start making some. But breathable so the brushes dont get moldy. Thats how they can get on the pros good sides.


----------



## JNLP

tsunamicontract said:


> But breathable so the brushes dont get moldy.


Good thinking... I shall make my custom covers breathable too. If they work out well, I'm hiring some illegals & starting a production line in my basement. :thumbup:


- Pint


----------



## tsunamicontract

I will test some for you :yes:


----------



## johnthepainter

i was excited when i saw those plastic covers at sh wms a few years back,,,,,

then they failed at the top fold,,,,,,they didnt last long,,,,,they all tore at the fold

i had been envisioning a plastic keeper forn several years,,,,,,,,,and sh wms was close, but they used the wrong material imo


----------



## mikepaintbrush

They used to come on Nutec brushes, I sold them at Duron Paints years ago, Nutec went under, I tried finding their source of plastic covers but got nowhere, they were a good quality, my Nutec brush's cover is still good and i have had it over 5 years. If you start making them, maybe i could help sell them for you


----------



## mikepaintbrush

Has anyone used Elder and Jenks brushes? I'm looking for opinions?


----------



## PVPainter

there's a guy on ebay that sells hand made leather brush covers, they aren't bad to be honest, and wont rip to shreds on friday afternoon when your rushing to get off the job like the papers do. I can dig up his information if anyone is interested.


----------



## stansoph

PVPainter said:


> there's a guy on ebay that sells hand made leather brush covers, they aren't bad to be honest, and wont rip to shreds on friday afternoon when your rushing to get off the job like the papers do. I can dig up his information if anyone is interested.


Please do.


----------



## JNLP

stansoph said:


> Please do.


Probably talking about these?:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PAINT-BRUSH-COV...52|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## PVPainter

Sorry it took so long, but yea those would be them. If your feeling ambitious your best bet would be just buy one of them, trace it onto your own leather, and then you can make as many as you want rather than buy two dozen.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I just emailed the guy to test drive a 3" cover. If it pans out, I'll give some feedback here.


----------



## PVPainter

they are solid but here is my quam... when you fold the sides over it doesnt get the tight fit that the paper covers do (because it is leather so it kind of bends rather than a tight fold). So when you take the leather off theres a chance that the shape could be a little off, or there could be a few stray bristles that werent quite brought back into the rest. Obviously they suck back in once they are in paint, but I think we can all agree that when you take a brush out of the cover and its nice and straight its a good way to start the day. The other thing is that I really only use pro glides which have 100mm bristles, other brushes might fit better/worse??


----------



## bikerboy

Try this!

http://www.whitneyinnovations.com/magnacatch.php


----------



## paintguy48

I am looking for a rigged plastic brush saver. I saw them in a trade mag. but can't remember where. Any ideas out there.

Thanks


----------



## deach

The ebay link isn't working. Anyone got a link to "straight" three inchers??


----------



## 1977corey

when my brush covers get worn out, i use a piece of 9" masking paper and some tape, BADABING!:thumbsup:


----------



## deach

1977corey said:


> when my brush covers get worn out, i use a piece of 9" masking paper and some tape, BADABING!:thumbsup:


Pretty neat idea. I've used foil too but it doesn't breathe unless you put a couple holes in it. What's funny is I was at Wally the other day and picking up some thinner (closest place) and saw some "cheap brushes" that did come in plastic covers, funny the brushes we use don't.


----------



## Dennis

*Covers*



JNLP said:


> Anybody know a place to pick up some plastic brush covers? SW used to sell them but discontinued them. Probably because peoples brushes lasted 3 times as long so they were making less on brush sales?
> 
> Going to get some sheets of plastic/velcro & use a current cover as a template to just make my own. Figured I'd ask first before I wasted my time.
> 
> 
> - Pint


I THINK U CAN GET THEM FROM CORONA BRUSH CO


----------



## gsgman

*We have plastic brush covers*




*Forum Advertising Rules*

What type of advertising is NOT allowed?
Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted. Anyone who posts ads or meaningless content just to get their signature out there will have their posts deleted as well.

Users who violate these rules will also have their accounts disabled.

Last, if you have a product or service that you really want to reach the board with then you can buy a banner ad from us. Please contact us if you would like to receive more information on advertising.


----------



## likwid24

Has anyone found a plastic brush cover yet??? This thread came to an end and I still can't find anything good.


----------



## Bentastic

I believe I have found what you are looking for:

http://www.paintbrushprotector.com/index.html


----------



## PX23

where can i get these from


----------



## JNLP

PX23 said:


> where can i get these from


At the bottom of the page you'll find a link to order.

Wonder if they plan on angled covers though?


----------



## ajd paint

Any one notice how crappy the proform brush covers are, fell apart on us.....................


----------



## RH

1977corey said:


> when my brush covers get worn out, i use a piece of 9" masking paper and some tape, BADABING!:thumbsup:


I've been doing it the same way for over thirty years. Works great. Can be custom fitted to any size brush, used with an angled brush, and it's cheap. No need to make it harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Florida1

Buy an ad if you'd like to sell your product here...

TIA


----------



## Ole34

i use newspaper or i just tape up an old cover..........dont matter to me anyway cause im hard on tools an gave up on takin care of stuff long ago


----------



## jason123

ive always wanted to laminate the paper covers at a printing store... that prob would work.i have taped them that seems to work out... those plastic covers look pro,,, there was no angled plastic cover an angled brush would get mangled


----------



## 6126

bgabbard said:


> yes,
> 
> got to paint*********xx.com


Im not even going to visit it. I pay to advertise my service. I feel what your doing is no different than the HO who says..."While your here, can you..." expecting it to be done for free.


----------



## daArch

Woodland said:


> Im not even going to visit it. I pay to advertise my service. I feel what your doing is no different than the HO who says..."While your here, can you..." expecting it to be done for free.


Geee, where did that post go??? :whistling2: :whistling2:

He may be gone soon. Second post, second same ad. 

I've asked the others what they think. (And we don't need even GUESS what PWG will say :thumbup: )


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> Geee, where did that post go??? :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> He may be gone soon. Second post, second same ad.
> 
> I've asked the others what they think. (And we don't need even GUESS what PWG will say :thumbup: )


I vote with Tim, is that close enough for government work?


----------



## RH

Mitch has too damn many alias'.


----------



## daArch

researchhound said:


> Mitch has too damn many alias'.


FUNNY. I hope he thinks so too :thumbsup:


----------



## RH

daArch said:


> FUNNY. I hope he thinks so too :thumbsup:


He actually does have a good sense of humor (or I wouldn't have posted that).
Hope you do too. :whistling2:


----------



## likwid24

Bentastic said:


> I believe I have found what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.paintbrushprotector.com/index.html



Those covers look pretty cheap and are a bit pricey. Wouldn't spend that much on a cover. Why can't someone make a cover that will last and REALLY protect your brush. I'm sick of always buying new brushes. It's really such a basic, simple product. I wonder if the Brush companies have anything to do with it.


----------



## Hull.Painting

I have a buddy of mine make me some ones out of vinyl and they work great! Let me know if you guys need some he charged me like 6 bucks for them.


----------



## chrisn

Hull.Painting said:


> I have a buddy of mine make me some ones out of vinyl and they work great! Let me know if you guys need some he charged me like 6 bucks for them.[/QUOTE]
> 
> apiece?:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## mpminter

I just wrap my brushes in newspaper once their washed and spun dry. Once their fully dry I put them back in the covers (until they get lost or fall apart) and I store my brushes in a hard sided tool box. The newspaper seems to do just fine for me


----------



## Scotiadawg

gsgman said:


> *Forum Advertising Rules*
> 
> What type of advertising is NOT allowed?
> Users who post messages that promote any products or services that they sell or provide will be deleted. Anyone who posts ads or meaningless content just to get their signature out there will have their posts deleted as well.
> 
> Users who violate these rules will also have their accounts disabled.
> 
> Last, if you have a product or service that you really want to reach the board with then you can buy a banner ad from us. Please contact us if you would like to receive more information on advertising.


oops did somebodys' fingers just get slapped here ?:innocent:


----------



## gsgman

masterdawg said:


> oops did somebodys' fingers just get slapped here ?:innocent:


I only answered the question, I didn't think it was an advertisement. BENTASTIC did the exact same thing earlier without a problem. You can find good brush covers priced well at http://www.wilcotool.com/products/brush-vest 

Call the company or use the links. No ad


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

gsgman said:


> I only answered the question, I didn't think it was an advertisement. BENTASTIC did the exact same thing earlier without a problem. You can find good brush covers priced well at http://www.wilcotool.com/products/brush-vest
> 
> Call the company or use the links. No ad


A little expansive for a plastic cover


----------



## likwid24

I think I found something good and I was thinking about when I was looking for a solution on this forum. I just placed my order so I will give a review as soon as I try it out. Found them through a google search. What a neat Idea. 

Here is the site: www.thepaintbrushcover.com


----------



## likwid24

I received my order of the paint brush cover on Monday. I took them with me to my job yesterday and gave it to my workers. I was busy doing estimates and paperwork all day yesterday so I didn't have time to check them out.

But I did go by the job site today. My painter's seem to love them. They're painting an empty rental so everything's one color. Instead of washing their brushes at the end of the day, they left them in the covers overnight. They said that when they came back in the morning and opened the covers, they looked fresh as new and went right back to work. 

They are very sharp looking and definitely make it easier to throw your brush in the your tool box or you van. 

I can see how some guys like something with vent holes, but I usually spin out my brushes well before I store them. I'd rather keep that airtight seal instead of putting holes in the cover to vent it. 

These things are all right in my book, and I'll definitely be ordering more for the rest of my brushes. :thumbup:


----------



## painterjohn

*brush covers*

The real painter john or john the painter I make my own covers. In trades 30 years from bridges to bathrooms


----------



## painter150

Hey guys found some hard plastic brush sleeves at cloverdale paint store they work great. they have a website thepaintersgold.com if you don't have cloverdale paint near you.


----------



## benthepainter

painter150 said:


> Hey guys found some hard plastic brush sleeves at cloverdale paint store they work great. they have a website thepaintersgold.com if you don't have cloverdale paint near you.


G'day P1fiddy 

I make my own would you like me to send you a free trial ? It is the prototype so don't let anyone get there hands on it


----------



## 6126

Try these guys. They sent me some samples a while back. Not bad. 
http://www.thepaintbrushcover.com/


----------



## 6126

likwid24 said:


> I think I found something good and I was thinking about when I was looking for a solution on this forum. I just placed my order so I will give a review as soon as I try it out. Found them through a google search. What a neat Idea.
> 
> Here is the site: www.thepaintbrushcover.com





likwid24 said:


> I received my order of the paint brush cover on Monday. I took them with me to my job yesterday and gave it to my workers. I was busy doing estimates and paperwork all day yesterday so I didn't have time to check them out.
> 
> But I did go by the job site today. My painter's seem to love them. They're painting an empty rental so everything's one color. Instead of washing their brushes at the end of the day, they left them in the covers overnight. They said that when they came back in the morning and opened the covers, they looked fresh as new and went right back to work.
> 
> They are very sharp looking and definitely make it easier to throw your brush in the your tool box or you van.
> 
> I can see how some guys like something with vent holes, but I usually spin out my brushes well before I store them. I'd rather keep that airtight seal instead of putting holes in the cover to vent it.
> 
> These things are all right in my book, and I'll definitely be ordering more for the rest of my brushes. :thumbup:


Lol Ok, Im pretty sure this guy is with the company selling the brush covers :whistling2: No big deal to me, but probably not fair to the rest who pay to advertise here. Anyway, I posted a link to them too before I saw his posts


----------



## benthepainter

Mike dont you want to try my covers ? I can post some out 
They also come in blue


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> Mike dont you want to try my covers ?


I actually didnt see those until after I posted the link. Had I seen your prototype, I def wouldnt have posted that link. :thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> I actually didnt see those until after I posted the link. Had I seen your prototype, I def wouldnt have posted that link. :thumbsup:


I don't mind the competition : )


----------



## 6126

painterjohn said:


> The real painter john or john the painter I make my own covers. In trades 30 years from bridges to bathrooms


Well, you is da man


----------



## chrisn

benthepainter said:


> Mike dont you want to try my covers ? I can post some out
> They also come in blue


 
I actually prefer the clear, but I am just a country hack:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter

chrisn said:


> I actually prefer the clear, but I am just a country hack:whistling2:


G'day Chrisn 

Some clear ones have just come in stock would you like some posted over ?


----------

